# Trapping the week of 12/6/2010-12/12/2010



## outdoorscrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

This weeks pictures.


----------



## outdoorscrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

i rock


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

good job!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice, three less nest robbers. 8)


----------



## outdoorscrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done ODCrazy!!


----------



## outdoorscrazy (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------

